# proc dauerhafte einstellung

## toroneos

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne dauerhaft einen Wert in /proc einstellen. Sprich das auch nach einem Neustart der Werst gesetzt ist, wie ist das generell möglich?

Gruss

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

je nachdem was du setzen möchtest kannst du das entweder über die Datei /etc/sysctl.conf oder direkt via "echo" etc über /etc/conf.d/local.start machen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## toroneos

Vielen Dank,

es handelt sich dabei um eine Einstellung für den NTP auf einer XEN Virtual Machine:

echo 1 > /proc/sys/xen/independent_wallclock

Wenn ich das in local.start einfügen würde, wäre es in dem Sinne zu spät, weil der ntpd früher gestartet wird. Oder ist das ein Fall für die /etc/sysctl.conf?

----------

## think4urs11

xen.independent_wallclock = 1 in /etc/sysctl.conf

alternativ ntpd erst nach local starten lassen (ändern der Abhängigkeiten oder in local ein restart nach dem echo) aber das wäre etwas Knie-Brust-Auge  :Wink: 

----------

## toroneos

Vielen, vielen Dank. Ich die sysctl.conf-Lösung gewählt. 

Nur eine Frage informationshalber, wie könnte ich die direkte Reihenfolge beeinflussen?

----------

## think4urs11

indem du /etc/init.d/ntpd änderst und im depend-Abschnitt after local einträgst

----------

## toroneos

Nochmals Danke! Früher waren die init-scripte noch in reinem bash... aber so ist es recht simpel.

----------

## firefly

 *toroneos wrote:*   

> Nochmals Danke! Früher waren die init-scripte noch in reinem bash... aber so ist es recht simpel.

 

öhm die inistscripte sind immer noch reine shell-scripte.

----------

## Fauli

after() ist beispielsweise in /var/lib/init.d/depcache definiert, welches wiederum von /lib/rcscripts/awk/cachedepends.awk erstellt wird.

----------

